# wrecked my friends truck last night



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

well guys last night I was drive my best friend around beacuse he was a little drunk we had stoped in the road to turn in to a guys house to shot some pool and BAM!! now I live in the sticks and it was right around midnight on a road that no more than 100 cars go down each day. I was siting there with my left turn sig on wating for a car to pass in the on coming lane I saw a car come around the curve behind me and he was flying. I tried to nail the gas but I did not move fast enough he hit his brakes but was skiding and ran right up under my friends truck. This is what makes me mad with this hole thing. the guy and girl in the car were smoking a crack pipe he gets out his car a ran to a pine tree to hide his dope I saw this but I was more concerned with my dog who was in the bed of the truck(he is fine just a little bruised) if he had killed my dog he would be six feet under right now. The state trooper showes up and that guy tells him I was siting in the road with no signal and no lights on:aargh4: so at that time I showed the cop were he hid his crack and pipe. Lets just say he lost all his credibility at that time the cop says he was going over 90mph when the locked up his brakes. any way everyone is ok just got some bad whiplash and the guy who hit us has a new boyfriend in jail right now!!:greddy2:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope him and BUBBA become best of friends!!:greddy2::buttkick:don't drop the soap CrackHead!! LMAO


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

dam crack heads glad every one is ok


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man. glad to hear that you put it to them like that. they deserve that much for driving like that. also glad to hear that everyone is ok including the dog.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

tyrone biggums went to jail


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that sucks, glad everyone is ok


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I should have got out and rolled around on the ground and kept saying blue,blue,blue that way when he asked if I was ok and why I keep saying blue I could have said blue is the color of the new corvette you are geting ready to buy me:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ur a better man than me.... Id have beat his *** then told the cop that he must have hit his face on the steering wheel....... :rockn: Then showd him the dope


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^ Now that's a good idea!!


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^^ Yeah that is probably how it should have ended up. Glad everyone on your end was Ok.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

might would have whooped some ars but remember it was a crackhead and given personal justice worth getting some disease that you cant get rid of , glad u your friend and your dog are ok ..... and props to you for driving your buddy around instead of letting him drive drunk :rockn:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Da** crack heads...glad no one got seriously hurt. I just got my dog out of the vets office. Ugh! $460.00!!! Got a cyst removed.


----------

